# Warum kann man Canyon Bikes nicht probe fahren?



## Tobiaz (9. Januar 2006)

Servus
Bin schon länger Canyon Fan und wollte mir dieses Jahr auch ein Nerve ES9 kaufe. Dann hab ich bei Canyon mal angefragt wegen Probefahrt usw. und mir wurde gesagt das dies nicht möglich wäre.
Das kann doch nicht sein, wenn ich ein Bike für über 2500 Euro kaufe will ich es davor probe fahren, ich bin auch bereit ein paar Euro dafür hinzulegen.

Bitte um Stellungnahme
Mfg Tobi


----------



## fsr_rider (9. Januar 2006)

Mal aus Sicht eines Nicht Canyon Fahrers:

Weil Canyon ein besonders günstiger Anbieter ist, der seine tollen Preise damit ereicht, dass eben kein Händlernetz unterhalten werden muss, keine Testbikes unterhalten werden müsssen. Darum können die gute Bikes zu unerverschähmt tiefen Preisen anbieten. Den fehlenden Service, den du bemängelst bietet ein Händler, aber nicht ein Versender. Nur von den geizig-geilen Preisen der Versender musst du dich dann verabschieden, beim Händler kostet es nun mal was mehr - ist ja auch kein Wunder, Service ist nicht kostenlos, der Händler will auch was essen (bei Canyon fällt dieses Glied in der Wertschöpfungskette weg)! Ob für dich ein Versender oder ein Händler besser geeignet ist, kannst nur du selber entscheiden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## griesschnitte (9. Januar 2006)

Ich weiß nicht, wo du wohnst. aber du kannst jederzeit nach koblenz in den laden fahren und dort auf dem gelände probefahen. weiß leider nicht, wie es mit den größen aussieht. angeblich derzeit nur räder in M verfügbar. ob auch andere größen kommen, weiß ich nicht. am besten mal die hotline anrufen und fragen, was im laden steht.
habe mir auch gedacht, wenn ich ein rad für 2000 euro kauf, dann ist auch eine einmalige fahrt nach koblenz drin. fiel leider aus zeitgründen aus. hab einfach mal blind bestellt. vertraue da ganz den überaus positiven bewertungen in diesem forum und den diversen fachblättern.


----------



## CES7 (9. Januar 2006)

Die Dinger passen schon gut wenn du deine korrekten Körperdaten eingibst.
Was sollte im Übrigen eine Probefahrt bringen?
Die Gabel und der Dämpfer sowie die Bremsen sind bei den Probefahrten
im Laden auch nicht eingefahren bzw. total verstellt.
Bei Canyon ist es natürlich Vertrauenssache. Aber ich versichere dir, dass
du nicht enttäuscht sein wirst. Mit soviel Liebe baut z.Z. keiner Räder
zusammen. War letztes Jahr selbst erstaunt wie detailverliebt die Räder konstruiert sind.

Falls es mal was Schwieriges zu schrauben gibt hab ich auch nen Händler in der Nähe
dem die Marke des Bikes shietegal ist.


----------



## Tobiaz (9. Januar 2006)

Das ich dort auf dem Parkplatz rumfahren kann weiß ich, aber was bringt mir das. Ich will wissen wie sich das Bike bergauf und bergab fahrt, ob mir die Rahmengeometrie zusagt usw.
Finde es echt schade das dies nicht möglich ist, vielleicht ergibt sich ja noch was, sonst muss ich mich bei anderen Herstellern umschauen, blind kaufe ich auf keinen Fall ein Bike.
Vielleicht sieht es morgen schon besser aus, da kommt die neue MB Zeitschrift raus und da solle Enduros getestet werden.

Mfg


----------



## CES7 (9. Januar 2006)

Dann solltest du vielleicht überdenken ob ein Bike im Direktvertrieb überhaupt was für dich ist.

Sicherlich fährt ein ES nicht so gut den Berg hinauf wie ein RC.
Das ist aber den meisten Bestellern hier aber sicherlich bewusst.

Wer nicht auf ausgiebige Probefahrten verzichten kann, der sollte eben
beim Händler am Berg kaufen.


----------



## xysiu33 (9. Januar 2006)

Hi

Canyon ist bei einigen Bike-Festivals auch mit eigenen Test-Bikes dabei:
wann und wo einfach auf der HP nachschauen oder besser gleich telefonisch bei Canyon nachfragen.

Dann kannst du gleich 2 oder 3 Bikes testen und dich für das richtige entscheiden. 

Leider gehst du bei dieser Variante die Gefahrt, dass zum Zeitpunkt des Bike-Festivals dein Favorit ausverkauft ist  

Und nicht vergessen - zum Bike-Festival musst du auch irgendwie hin. Wenn du z. B. in Flensburg wohnst hilft das nicht viel irgendwohin in den Süden zu fahren. 

Anders rum: nur die wenigsten (guten) Bike-Shops beiten eine richtige Probefahrt an - also im Gelände. Sonst kannst du auch paar Runden im Hinterhof drehen. Wenn du 2,5 T Oiro ausgibst dann kannst du auch bei der Mitfahrzentrale die paar Groschen für die Fahrt nach Koblenz bezahlen.. 

Viel Spaß und hau rein bevor es zu spät ist...


----------



## Tobiaz (9. Januar 2006)

Das mit dem Bike Festival wär ne Idee.
Beim Steppenwolf Händler kann man ein Bike für ein paar Euro übers Wochenende ausleihen und ausgiebig testen. Hab schon mit dem Verkäufer geredet, das nenn ich Service. Sobald es wieder trockener ist werde ich ein Tycoon CR probe fahren, vielleicht hat sich dann das Problem "Canyon Probefahrt" eh erledigt.


----------



## Herr Bert Werk (9. Januar 2006)

Tobiaz schrieb:
			
		

> Das ich dort auf dem Parkplatz rumfahren kann weiß ich, aber was bringt mir das. Ich will wissen wie sich das Bike bergauf und bergab fahrt, ob mir die Rahmengeometrie zusagt usw.
> Finde es echt schade das dies nicht möglich ist, vielleicht ergibt sich ja noch was, sonst muss ich mich bei anderen Herstellern umschauen, blind kaufe ich auf keinen Fall ein Bike.
> Vielleicht sieht es morgen schon besser aus, da kommt die neue MB Zeitschrift raus und da solle Enduros getestet werden.
> 
> Mfg



Hm...ausgiebig testen wollen oder einen Testbericht abwarten passt meines Erachtens nicht zusammen.  

Ansonsten gibts hier einen Canyon Enduro Test: http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/testbericht.html?test=13  

Viel Glück bei deiner Entscheidung.
.Herr Bert Werk


----------



## CES7 (9. Januar 2006)

Jep seine Aussagen widersprechen sich.
Er ist womöglich ein sehr junger und naiver Poster oder ein Ghostwriter von der Konkurrenz.

Die Problematik der Versenderbikes sollte eigentlich jedem normal denkenden Menschen bewusst sein. Er geht aber garnicht darauf ein, sondern versucht nur sein komisches Kona bzw. Steppenwolf Ding da zu promoten.


----------



## Briefträger (9. Januar 2006)

Tobiaz schrieb:
			
		

> Servus
> Bin schon länger Canyon Fan und wollte mir dieses Jahr auch ein Nerve ES9 kaufe. Dann hab ich bei Canyon mal angefragt wegen Probefahrt usw. und mir wurde gesagt das dies nicht möglich wäre.
> Das kann doch nicht sein, wenn ich ein Bike für über 2500 Euro kaufe will ich es davor probe fahren, ich bin auch bereit ein paar Euro dafür hinzulegen.
> 
> ...



kauf dir nen specialized stumpjumper bei nem _aufdenerstenblick_ supertollen_radhändler und legst halt das fast doppelte für einbildung hin. der lässt dich dann auch paar mal den berg runter fahren. 

aber solche unschlüssigen personen anzuwerben, dafür hat, glaube ich, canyon weder lust noch laune.

also ich für meinen teil, bin von canyon überzeugt und freu mich schon sehr auf mein nerve xc7.

grüße

L.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CES7 (9. Januar 2006)

Heutzutage führt selbst, das Inbetriebnehmen von technischem Gerät, welches per Versand bestellt wurde, zur Erlöschung des Widerrufrechts.

Ich kann auch keinen Plasma Fernseher vorher probeanschauen wenn ich ihn
beim Versender bestelle.


----------



## mjellen (9. Januar 2006)

Hm, lese das Forum nun schon einige Zeit, und finde es nun nicht gerade schön wie manche von euch damit umgehen, wenn es jemand schade findet, dass man die Bikes nicht probefahren kann, es soll ja nicht umsonst sein, insofern wäre ein Testbike wahrscheinlich kostenneutral. Naja lassen wir das!
Und für mich hat es auch nicht geklungen, als ob irgendjemand irgendetwas promoten wolle, aber so unterschiedich ist offensichtlich die Wahrnehmung,
@xcLover manche würden ihr Rad am liebsten so mit Folie bekleben, dass kein Stück Lack einen Kratzer abbekommen kann, andere wiederum legen Wert darauf ein für sie optimales Bike zu finden und dazu kann eben auch gehören es am berg probezufahren, und das geht ja auch bei Canyon zB auf Testivals.

Markus


----------



## CES7 (9. Januar 2006)

In Koblenz kann man die Dinger probefahren.
Es gibt komfortable und rennlastige Modelle.
Canyon nimmt extra alle relevanten Körperdaten auf.

*Zum dritten Mal: *Bei Versendern muss man womöglich auf probeschauen, -riechen, -schmecken und -fahren verzichten.

Wem das nicht passt, sollte vor Ort kaufen und nicht die Foren mit Fragen vollstopfen die hier keiner beantworten kann.


----------



## schappi (9. Januar 2006)

wenn die Leute sich eine vernünftige Signatur einrichten würden und nicht immer total anonym auftreten würden, würden sich bei entsprechender Fragestellung immer einige Canyonbesitzer melden die Ihr Bike bei einer Tour mal für ein paar km zwcks probefahrt tauschen würden.
Ich jedenfalls würde es jederzeit machen.

Guß
Schappi


----------



## fsr_rider (9. Januar 2006)

Hehe, das wär's noch für 'ne Ich-AG! Canyon Händler!

Die Bikes sind ja sehr günstig, als gewerblicher Abnehmer zahl ich die MWSt nicht. Wenn ich die Preise mit anderen Anbietern mit Händlernetz vergleiche, bleibt da genug Raum für 'ne Marge, zumal die Canyon Bikes ja besser vormontiert kommen als das, was du als normaler Händler bekommst, also weniger Aufwand beim Aufbau (der geht im Business von deiner Marge ab). Die Werbung übernimmt die BIKE 
Der Kunde ist auch nicht unbedingt der Gelackmeierte, denn er hat ja Service vor Ort, er bekommt also was dafür, dass er was mehr zahlt. Und das beste: Er kann das Rad sofort mitnehmen (auch wennd as Wartezimmer dieses jahr vermutlich deutlich weniger voll ist)

So nun sagt mir bitte, dass Canyon das nicht duldet. Wenn nicht gibt es wohl wieder ein paar Ich-AGs (nicht von mir, ich wohn ja nicht in D)


----------



## CES7 (9. Januar 2006)

Ich kann ja auch einen Vergleich heranziehen:

Wem ein FSR Stumpjumper Expert in L gut sitzt der fühlt sich auf einem
ES in L pudelwohl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mjellen (9. Januar 2006)

Ja das mit den Körperdaten stimmt, sagt aber nicht ob einem die Geometrie entgegenkommt, insofern kann ich dich nicht verstehen, und Canyon ist tatsächlich auf Testivals vertreten, insofern muss man womöglich bei Direktversendern auf Probefahrten verzichten (womöglich aber auch beim örtlichen Händler) aber eben nur womöglich. Aber womöglich habe ich deine Aussage auch nach dem 3ten mal nicht verstanden.

markus


----------



## CES7 (9. Januar 2006)

Wieso sollte das Canyon nicht dulden?
Problem wird wohl eher der Kunde sein, der nach dem Probefahren im 
Ich-AG Geschäft letztendlich doch per Katalog bestellt.


----------



## Herr Bert Werk (9. Januar 2006)

...dafür, daß man 'schon länger Canyon Fan' ist, sollte es aber nicht so überraschend sein, daß der Händler um die Ecke keins da hat 

Die beste Empfehlung bzw. der beste Testbericht sind sowieso die Leute hier  

. Herr Bert Werk


----------



## fsr_rider (9. Januar 2006)

Ach ja, die Kunden, die sich beim Händler beraten lassen und dann möglichst billig wo anders kaufen, die gibt es ja auch bei den traditionellen Händler Marken. Sind aber nicht wirklich viele. Und auch die brauchen früher oder später Service, wetten, dann erinnern die sich an den Canyon Händler? Tja, dann muss man nur seine Stammkunden kennen (z.B. mit einer Kundenkarte, die berechtigt dann auch für den ksotenlosen ersten Service, der im handel ja noch recht verbreitet ist). Wer sein Canyon nicht in der Kundenkartei hat, hat offensichtlich direkt gekauft, und steht dann halt schon mal zu Stosszeiten hinten an (is leider ausgebucht, nächste Woche hätten wir noch Zeit), während Stammkundne gleich 'nen Service Termin bekommen (ist ja bei vielen Händlern auch so). Und ausserhalb der Stosszeiten im Frühling? kein problem, ist auch ein Kunde, wenn er einen Serive gemacht haben will, zahlt der genau gleich den Stundensatz wie jeder Stammkunde auch, warum sollte man es ihm übel nehmen, dass er woanders gekauft hat? Und Ersatzteile braucht der auch mal...

Klar, bei Canyon ist es was einfacher, billiger zu kaufen!


----------



## sebot.rlp (9. Januar 2006)

Junge kauf dir ein Canyon und scheiß auf die Probefahrt im Berg. Du wirst mehr als überrascht sein, wie geil diese Räder sind!!! Jeder Rahmen wird super genau in Handarbeit gefertigt, außerdem kannst du doch ein Bike bei deinem Händler probefahren (im Berg) mit den gleichen Komponenten wie z.b. ein ES9. 
Denn letztendlich ist nur der Rahmen verschieden und die sind bei Canyon umwerfend  

Bei deinem Händler um die Ecke zahlst du für ein Bike in der Kategorie ES9 mher als 3000 Euronen für. Schon alleine die Fox Talas kostet 1000 Euro dann noch 1000 Euro für den Rahmen und 500 Euro für die Schaltung, dann biste ungefähr bei den 2500 Euro und bekommst den Rest GESCHENKT!!!

Also fahr in die wunderschöne Stadt Koblenz in den Stadtteil Moselweiß und dreh ein paar Runden mit deinem Wunschbike. Dann direkt bestellen, du wirst es einfach nicht bereuren  

Ich habe meine XC8 letzte Woche bekommen und ich vergöttere es, einfach nur geil dieses Bike  

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## Tobiaz (10. Januar 2006)

@Herr Bert Werk und XC4Lover
Ihr habt mich nicht verstanden, ich meinte wenn MB das Canyon für schlechter hält wie das Steppenwolf dann werd ich keine Reise nach Koblenz machen.

@mjellen
Danke, ich glaube du verstehst mich!

@schappi
Sorry das ich hier so anonym unterwegs bin, hab mich erst heute im Forum angemeldet. Falls jemand zufällig ein ES 7/8/9 hat und in der Nähe von Stuttgart wohnt bitte melden zwecks Probefahrt 

Ich sag trotzdem mal danke, für die ganzen Antworten hier!
Wenn ich mir ein Bike kaufe dann will ich es halt davor getestet haben, sonst hab ich nacher ein Bike zuhause auf dem ich mich nicht wohl fühle.
Und ein Händler vor der Haustüre brauch ich nicht unbedingt, ich mache alles am Bike selbst.


----------



## rumblefish (10. Januar 2006)

Tobiaz schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr habt mich nicht verstanden, ich meinte wenn MB das Canyon für schlechter hält wie das Steppenwolf dann werd ich keine Reise nach Koblenz machen.



Und hier haben wir mal wieder ein 100% Exemplar der Sorte: "Ich glaub nur den Medien". Lieber einem bezahlten Schreiberling getraut der das Bike vielleicht 1-2 Tage (wenn überhaupt) "testet", als dutzenden von Leuten, die tausende von Kilometern auf den Bikes abspulen. 

@Tobiaz
Schau Dir einfach mal alleine den AVID Threat hier an. Dann weisst Du sofort das Du mit einer "Todesbremse" auf dem ES9 unterwegs bist wie von der BIKE (tod)getestet. Oder vielleicht doch  nicht ??? Die MB hat die doch tatsächlich mit "Gut" bewertet . Und im kompletten IBC Forum hat noch nie jemand ernsthafte Probleme damit gehabt. Und nun, wie ist Deine Entscheidung  ??? 

cheers
Rumble


----------



## Hupert (10. Januar 2006)

Scheinbar sitzt die Kohle bei dir ja ziemlich locker, also geh zum nächsten Händler und laß dir halt ein Steppenwolf vor die Tür stellen... deine Entscheidung scheint ja offensichtlich ohnehin schon fest zu stehen. Aber frag dann bloß nicht nach Taschentüchern wenn jemand mit ner X.0 den (tod)schicken Juicy Carbon und DT Laufrädern an dir vorbeischießt... von der Funktionalität mal ganz abgesehen. Mein XC9 kommt die Tage und ich kann jedenfalls kaum noch schlafen vor Vorfreude 

PS: Ich bin übrigens vorher auch diverse Bikes (NRS-Composite, Chaka und Specialized) probegefahren, welche nicht schlecht waren, aber beim Canyon hat einfach alles überzeugt und nicht nur das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis


----------



## Herr Bert Werk (10. Januar 2006)

Tobiaz schrieb:
			
		

> @Herr Bert Werk und XC4Lover
> Ihr habt mich nicht verstanden, ich meinte wenn MB das Canyon für schlechter hält wie das Steppenwolf dann werd ich keine Reise nach Koblenz machen.




...wenn überhaupt (was bestimmt kaum passieren wird  ) hält MB das Canyon für schlechter *ALS* das Steppenwolf.

Sollte das Steppenwolf gleichschwer *WIE* das Canyon sein,
oder sogar genausoviel kosten *WIE* das Canyon,
eventuell sogar so schön *WIE* das Canyon sein,

dann wird das Canyon bestimmt immer noch günstiger *ALS* das Steppenwolf sein. Und auch bestimmt besser ausgestattet *ALS* das Steppenwolf.

Wenn A *wie* B ist, nimmt man *wie*,
wenn A anders *als* B ist, nimmt man *als*.

Sorry, aber die Deutschstunde konnte ich mir jetzt nicht verkneifen


----------



## Wern (10. Januar 2006)

Hi
Ich hatte auch ein ähnliches Problem wie du. Wollte mir ein neues Bike für ca 2000 Euro zulegen. Also hab ich, da Student und wenig Geld, bei Cube und Ghost nachgefragt ob, wie und wann eine Probefahrt mit den Bikes möglich ist. Hab mehrere Händler per Email angeschrieben und ihnen meine Kaufabsicht mitgeteilt. Es kam aber nur eine Antwort zurück. Die war: Probefahrt leider nur auf dem Hof möglich. 
Also was bringt mir der Händler wenn ich bei denen auch nur im Hof rumgurken kann. 
Da ich das Glück hatte letztes Jahr die Canyons beim Bikefestival probezufahren (Cube und Ghost waren nicht anwesend) und ich von der Ausstattung der Bikes eh überzeugt bin war es für mich ein leichtes ein Canyon zu bestellen.
Also wo ist der Vorteil beim Versender.

Ach ja:
Ein Rocky Mountain Händler hat mir angeboten mir ein neues Slayer zu besorgen und ich könnte es dann 1-2 Tage mitnehmen. Das nenn ich Service. Aber 4000 + übersteigt leider mein Budget.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ArminZ (10. Januar 2006)

Herr Bert Werk schrieb:
			
		

> ...wenn überhaupt (was bestimmt kaum passieren wird  ) hält MB das Canyon für schlechter *ALS* das Steppenwolf.
> .........
> Sorry, aber die Deutschstunde konnte ich mir jetzt nicht verkneifen



'Tschuldigung, aber jetzt kann ich mir nicht verkneifen, zu sagen, dass Du leider aus der verbotenen Stadt kommst. (kommt von einem, der näher an Köln wohnt). Außerdem hat hier einer im Forum eine schöne Signatur: Wenn jemand einen Rechtschreibfehler findet, der darf ihn behalten. Also beim Thema bleiben und nicht Korinten k......

Jetzt wieder zum Thema: Ich meine, dass Schappi vollkommen recht hat. Denn ich würde gerne wissen, wo XC4Lover den Händler in der Nähe hat. 

Und wer Geld zuviel hat, der kann auch gerne ein Steppenwolf kaufen. Die Preise sind ja wohl nicht von dieser Welt. Oder möchtest Du, Tobiaz, noch Felgenbremsen haben an einem Bike, das z.B. 1500 oder 2000 kostet. Für die Differenz zu Canyon kann man bestimmt noch ein paar Vorbauten und Lenker ausprobieren oder gleich einen VRO bestellen.

Oder noch ein Vorschlag: Bike bei Canyon kaufen und bei Nichtgefallen weiterverkaufen. Abnehmer gibt es doch bestimmt. Das Risiko halte ich für geringer, als bei Steppenwolf gleich freiwillig 500 -1000 zum Fenster hinauszuwerfen.


----------



## FrankyB (10. Januar 2006)

Also, ich würde auf ne Probefahrt nicht verzichten. Hatte mir letztes Jahr auch ein Canyon ES8 bestellt....in der Wartezeit bot sich die Möglichkeit, eines zu fahren. Mit dem Ergebnis, dass ich die Bestellung storniert hab. Man kann es sehen wie man will, aber die Bikes unterscheiden sich doch nunmal von einander, jedes vermittelt ein anderes Sitzgefühl.
Beim Canyon war es das zu hohe Oberrohr, was mich abhielt, die Rahmengröße passte. Das sind Dinge, die man beim Kataloganschauen halt nicht gleich feststellt.

Und was das übrige betrifft.....hier ist oft festzustellen, dass manche Canyon-Biker sehr schnell dazu neigen, ihre Bikewahl vehement zu verteidigen, wenn man nur mal ein anderes Fabrikat erwähnt...nicht davon irritieren lassen, auch andere Hersteller haben klasse Bikes...manche sind halt etwas teurer (zumindest, wenn die Bikewertigkeit nur nach den Anbauteilen beurteilt wird)....aber es gibt ja durchaus noch andere Kriterien

Gruß
Franky


----------



## Wuudi (10. Januar 2006)

Inwieweit hat dich das zu hohe Oberrohr gestört ?
Bzw. inwieweit genau ist das Oberrohr bei einem Canyon "höher" als bei anderen Bikes ? Ich denke die Canyons sind ganz normal eben nicht mit Knick, oder sind die speziell hoch ?

Und mir persönlich gefällt beim Stumpjumper nicht, dass man die Sattelstütze nicht wirklich versenken kann. Und das sieht man zum Glück gleich im Katalog


----------



## Christian_74 (10. Januar 2006)

Wird jetzt jeder seine persönlichen Vorlieben hervorbringen und dies zu einen unendlichen Thread ohne viel Sinn und mit viel Diskusion machen?

Wenn, dann benimmt euch gefälligst nicht wie ein Hahn im Stall. Letztendlich ist dieser nicht eurer Stall. (Wuudi, nicht dich damit gemeint)


----------



## FrankyB (10. Januar 2006)

@ Wuudi

also, das mit dem Oberrohr war so.....wenn ich vom Sattel nach vorn abgestiegen bin, hatte meine Familienplanung direkten Kontakt mit dem Oberrohr, da war keine Luft...und ich war nicht besonders weit vorne.

Alternativ einen kleineren Rahmen zu nehmen kam für mich auch nicht in Frage, da ich auf dem L schon trotz 100mm Vorbau etwas gedrungen saß.

Und damit war das Thema ES dann leider Geschichte....es gefiel mir schon sehr gut!!!

Hab dann verschiedene andere ausprobiert (Scott Genius, Cube AMS FR, Specialized Enduro und Stumpjumper) und bin dann halt beim SJ hängen geblieben. 

Das war draufsetzten und es passt!

Was die Sache mit der Sattelstütze betrifft.....bisher hab ich es nicht gebraucht, sie ganz zu versenken....eigentlich versenk ich sie so gut wie garnicht...nur, wenn es mal ganz extrem wird.

Wenn die Stütze entsprechend abgelängt wird, passt sie aber fast ganz rein.

@ Christian 74
Meinst Du mich?

Gruß
Franky


----------



## Wuudi (10. Januar 2006)

@FrankyB:

Aha, sozusagen bestätigst du mir, dass das Problem dann bei fast allen "normalen" Bikes bestand. Das SJ ist ja einwenig geknickt und bietet deshalb mehr Freiheit. Nun ehrlich gesagt gefallen mir die geknickten Bikes a là Steppenwolf auch, aber Aussehen ist nicht alles 

Und zum Thema Sattelstütze: Bei meinem Arsen kann ich die nicht weit genug absenken und das ist ein Grund warum ich ein neues Bike will  ...ok nur ganz ein kleiner aber trotzdem 

So jetzt genug OT. Ich hör schon auf mit meinem Hühnerstall


----------



## FrankyB (10. Januar 2006)

Ja, ist wirklich so....und je größer die Federwege werden, umso höher liegt dann theoretisch das Oberrohr.
Ist also im Grundsatz kein Canyon-Problem.


----------



## Christian_74 (10. Januar 2006)

FrankyB schrieb:
			
		

> @ Christian 74
> Meinst Du mich?



Nein


----------



## hrafnagud (10. Januar 2006)

"...Warum kann man Canyon Bikes nicht probe fahren?..."

Darauf hat bis jetzt keiner so richtig geantwortet, wo wäre denn genau das Problem ihm über ein WE ein Canyon mitzugeben wenn er sogar bereit ist zu Canyon zu fahren? 
Der Kunde ist schliesslich König und man kann auch von einem Versender Service erwarten wenn man höflich fragt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sideshowbob (10. Januar 2006)

hrafnagud schrieb:
			
		

> "...Warum kann man Canyon Bikes nicht probe fahren?..."
> 
> Darauf hat bis jetzt keiner so richtig geantwortet, wo wäre denn genau das Problem ihm über ein WE ein Canyon mitzugeben wenn er sogar bereit ist zu Canyon zu fahren?
> Der Kunde ist schliesslich König und man kann auch von einem Versender Service erwarten wenn man höflich fragt.




idealerweise bietet canyon verschiedene testbikes an und gleich noch eine karte mit guten single-trail bzw. rennradstrecken rund um koblenz. dazu noch ne duschmöglichkeit für danach! das wäre service und kundenbindung.  
und für die einfach anreise einen link zur bahn und zu mitfahrzentralen nicht zu vergessen!  
oder gleiche ein forum in dem sich testwillige bzw. anreisewillige zusammentun können.

oder eine andere alternative: man kann "test-besitzer" werden. testbesitzer werden regional ausgesucht und bekommen ihr rad zu speziellen kondition von canyon und "müssen" es dafür z.b. für 20(?) probefahrten im jahr bereitstellen.

oder noch ne möglichkeit: testcenter in allen großen ballungszentren. der betreiber eines test-zentrums ist idealerweise eine unabhängige fahrrad-schrauberbude oder etwas ähnliches. dort stehen räder jedes typs (also ein mittelklasse ES z.b. ES7 aber in allen größen). als gegenleistung werden diese zentren mit teilen oder resträdern bezahlt.

usw. wenn man will finden sich da schon möglichkeiten den kundenzugang auch ohne eigenes händlernetz weiter zu verbessern.


----------



## fsr_rider (10. Januar 2006)

hrafnagud schrieb:
			
		

> "...Warum kann man Canyon Bikes nicht probe fahren?..."
> 
> Darauf hat bis jetzt keiner so richtig geantwortet, wo wäre denn genau das Problem ihm über ein WE ein Canyon mitzugeben wenn er sogar bereit ist zu Canyon zu fahren?
> Der Kunde ist schliesslich König und man kann auch von einem Versender Service erwarten wenn man höflich fragt.




Weil Canyon knapp kalkuliert, um die tollen Preise halten zu können. Die können keinen Euro in solche Testbikes stecken.

Will heissen: Das muss man zahlen! Die Bikes, der kurze Check nach der Testfarht (der nächste soll ja auch wieder ein sauberes Bike haben, wo man sicher ist, dass die Schaltung nicht verstellt ist,...), den Angestelllten, der die Bikes rausgibt und wieder in Empfang nimmt, das Gebäude (oder der Raum), wo dieser Service geboten wird, einfach für jeden Cent der an zusätzlichen Kosten anfällt, müssten dann wohl die Nutzniesser aufkommen. 

Ist nun mal so: Beim Händler kostet es wirklich merklich mehr. Weil eben so ein Service aufwändig oder teuer ist, mit mal schnell 10 Euro ist das nicht getan!


----------



## sideshowbob (10. Januar 2006)

fsr_rider schrieb:
			
		

> Weil Canyon knapp kalkuliert, um die tollen Preise halten zu können. Die können keinen Euro in solche Testbikes stecken.
> 
> Will heissen: Das muss man zahlen! Die Bikes, der kurze Check nach der Testfarht (der nächste soll ja auch wieder ein sauberes Bike haben, wo man sicher ist, dass die Schaltung nicht verstellt ist,...), den Angestelllten, der die Bikes rausgibt und wieder in Empfang nimmt, das Gebäude (oder der Raum), wo dieser Service geboten wird, einfach für jeden Cent der an zusätzlichen Kosten anfällt, müssten dann wohl die Nutzniesser aufkommen.
> 
> Ist nun mal so: Beim Händler kostet es wirklich merklich mehr. Weil eben so ein Service aufwändig oder teuer ist, mit mal schnell 10 Euro ist das nicht getan!



tja da müsste canyon jetzt einfach mal rechnen ... 
was kosten solche aktionen und wieviele zusätzliche käufe werden dadurch erzielt?
evtl würde es bedeuten, dass die mehrverkäufe die kosten sogar sofort decken könnten!


----------



## FloImSchnee (10. Januar 2006)

sideshowbob schrieb:
			
		

> tja da müsste canyon jetzt einfach mal rechnen ...
> was kosten solche aktionen und wieviele zusätzliche käufe werden dadurch erzielt?
> evtl würde es bedeuten, dass die mehrverkäufe die kosten sogar sofort decken könnten!



Canyon lebt zum Großteil nicht von den Lokalkunden, sondern von den Versandkunden. 
Die Anzahl der Kunden, die eine ausführliche Testfahrt als unbedingte _Voraussetzung_ für einen Kauf sehen und mit einer Parkplatzrunde nicht zufrieden sind, dürfte sich in Grenzen halten.


----------



## hrafnagud (10. Januar 2006)

Eben, und genau deshalb wäre es kein großer Aufwand diesen Einzefällen ein mtb mitzugeben.


----------



## schappi (10. Januar 2006)

sideshowbob schrieb:
			
		

> tja da müsste canyon jetzt einfach mal rechnen ...
> was kosten solche aktionen und wieviele zusätzliche käufe werden dadurch erzielt?
> evtl würde es bedeuten, dass die mehrverkäufe die kosten sogar sofort decken könnten!



Da brauchen die garnicht zu rechnen. 2005 war Canyon bei MTBs (Bis auf wenige Ausnahmen) ausverkauft.
Wenn du deine Jahresproduktion teilweise schon im Februar ausverkauft hast machst du dir Gedanken wie du mehr Produkte ranschaffst und denkst nicht über Maßnahmen zur Verkaufsförderung nach.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rumblefish (10. Januar 2006)

schappi schrieb:
			
		

> Da brauchen die garnicht zu rechnen. 2005 war Canyon bei MTBs (Bis auf wenige Ausnahmen) ausverkauft.
> Wenn du deine Jahresproduktion teilweise schon im Februar ausverkauft hast machst du dir Gedanken wie du mehr Produkte ranschaffst und denkst nicht über Maßnahmen zur Verkaufsförderung nach.
> Gruß
> Schappi



Seh ich auch so. Wenn man sich Gedanken machen muss wie man die riesige Nachfrage bewältigen kann, dann hat man andere Probs als Testcenter zu errichten.

Ich weiss auch gar nicht recht was der ganze Abwasch hier soll. Die Parts die verbaut werden sind allgemein bekannt und in der Regel Top. Und wenn man sich wegen der Geometrie ernsthafte Gedanken macht, ist ein Besuch in Koblenz auch noch eine Möglichkeit. Und wenn das nicht reicht, dann darf man wirklich nicht bei einem Versender, was Canyon bekanntlich ist, kaufen.


----------



## BruteX23 (10. Januar 2006)

Herr Bert Werk schrieb:
			
		

> ...wenn überhaupt (was bestimmt kaum passieren wird  ) hält MB das Canyon für schlechter *ALS* das Steppenwolf.
> 
> Sollte das Steppenwolf gleichschwer *WIE* das Canyon sein,
> oder sogar genausoviel kosten *WIE* das Canyon,
> ...



haha sehr gut, besser *als * so manch anderer post


----------



## Closertogod (10. Januar 2006)

Naja ich muss jetzt auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben.

Ich wollte auch ein Rad nicht blind kaufen. Habe dann hier bei einem Händler ein voll ausgestattes Simplon Stomp klargemacht und wollte einfach nur mal das Rad probefahren >> Man beachte das Bike hätte ca 3800 gekostet aber egal es war so gut wie gekauft ausser das der Händler mir kein Testrad stellen konnte/wollte!

Ich hab 6 Wochen auf ein Testrad gewartet und dann passierte garnichts mehr. 

Irgendwann hat es mich angekotzt und ich habe ein XC7 2005er Modell im Sparbuchprogramm (Oder einen Tag davor) telefonisch bestellt das die Hälfte kostet als das Simplon. Naja als das Teil kam ging für mich die SOnne auf. Geometrie-Preis-Funktion-Einstellung-Montage ales absolut einwandfrei! Das Canyon ist genau das was ich mir vorgestellt habe.
Ich habe jetzt noch die Teile bestellt die ich haben will und werde das noch tauschen obwohl an der Org Konfiguration nichts auszusetzen ist und sie seit knapp 1200 bisher gefahrenen Kilometer einwandfrei funktioniert.

Insofern mein Fazit:
Ich habe genau das bekommen was ich haben wollte die telefonische Beratung war so wie ich es gebraucht habe (mehr hätte auch ein Vor-Ort-Händler nicht gebracht) und das Bike ist für den Preis über absolut jeden Zweifel erhaben!

Ich würde immer wieder ein Canyon kaufen!


----------



## GT_Frodo (11. Januar 2006)

hrafnagud schrieb:
			
		

> "...Warum kann man Canyon Bikes nicht probe fahren?..."
> 
> Darauf hat bis jetzt keiner so richtig geantwortet, wo wäre denn genau das Problem ihm über ein WE ein Canyon mitzugeben wenn er sogar bereit ist zu Canyon zu fahren?
> Der Kunde ist schliesslich König und man kann auch von einem Versender Service erwarten wenn man höflich fragt.



Ganz einfach:
Sie haben es nicht nötig!!!

Die Räder gehen doch auch so komplett weg. Und keiner arbeitet freiwillig mehr, als er muß, oder? Dazu ist solch ein Service auch mit höheren Kosten verbunden. Warum also Geld rauswerfen, wenn die Kunden die rÄDER AUCH SO AUS DEN hÄNDEN REIßen? Sind schließlich Kaufleute und keine Wohltäter an der Menschheit.
Canyon hat ganz eindeutig seine Zielgruppe: Kunden die wenig bezahlen wollen für Testsieger/ Marken-Parts. Da gehört Service nicht ins Konzept.
Und das ist auch o.k. so, ansonsten würden die nicht so viel verkaufen, oder?


----------



## CES7 (11. Januar 2006)

Viel wichtiger ist doch die Frage: Warum sind Canyon-Bikes nicht selbstreinigend?


----------



## uphillbremser (11. Januar 2006)

Mich wundert, dass bei den Preisen und der Qualität von Canyon überhaupt noch andere Räder produziert werden. Sollte es wirklich auf dieser Welt noch Deppen geben, die sich überhaupt nur ein anderes Teil ansehen? Und die Testräder? Weiß irgend jemand wieviele Werbeseiten und Flyer in "verhassten" Zeitschriften beigelegt werden können, wenn man keine Testräder haben muß? Laßt uns also aufbrechen und die ganzen ahnungslosen Skeptiker vom Gegenteil überzeugen.
Gruß Uphillbremser...
Hi rumblefish, hast den Forumspokal "Holländer, es kann nur einen geben" gewonnen... Hattest über lange Zeit das letzte Wort...
Frag mich aber jetzt bitte nicht, ob ich schon in Koblenz war,... denk einfach sch.... der schon wieder.
Gruß nach USA UHB


----------



## rumblefish (12. Januar 2006)

@uphillbremser

naja, auf jeden Fall ist der Unterhaltungswert hier irgendwie gestiegen seitdem Du uns an Deinen rethorischen Orgasmen teilhaben lässt    

Bin zurück in good old Germany und mir gehts echt  

cheers
Rumble


----------



## Tobiaz (29. Januar 2006)

Servus
Ich war gestern bei Canyon und hab mir mal die Bikes angeschaut. Mein Favorit war das ES9, hab mich dann aber für das ES8 entschieden. Der Verkäufer empfahl mir einen M Rahmen (88cm SL, 182cm Körpergrösse).
Nach der ersten Testrunde war klar das der Sattel noch weiter raus muss, das ging aber nicht da er schon am Limit war. Eine längere Sattelstütze wurde nicht empfohlen. Also hab ich das XC8 getestet da das ES nicht in L da war. Das passte eigendlich ganz gut, nur leider war der Überstand viel zu hoch. 2-3cm bis aua  ! Jetzt muss ich mich jetzt bei anderen Herstellern umschauen, ich verstehe nicht wie man Enduro Bikes mit so einem hohen Oberrohr bauen kann!

Mfg Tobi


----------



## rumblefish (30. Januar 2006)

Tobiaz schrieb:
			
		

> Der Verkäufer empfahl mir einen M Rahmen (88cm SL, 182cm Körpergrösse).



Das wundert mich allerdings sehr stark  . Bei meinen 87cm SL, 187cm Körpergrösse passt ein ES "L" Rahmen perfekt. "M" Rahmen passt meiner Meinung nach überhaupt nicht bei unserer SL. Empfehle Dir auf jeden Fall "L", und bei Bedarf einen kürzeren Vorbau.

cheers
Rumble


----------



## Tobiaz (30. Januar 2006)

Das Problem ist ja nicht der Vorbau sondern die Überstandshöhe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rumblefish (31. Januar 2006)

Tobiaz schrieb:
			
		

> Das Problem ist ja nicht der Vorbau sondern die Überstandshöhe!



Dann stimmt was mit der Messung Deiner SL nicht. Mit meinen 87cm habe ich weder beim ES7 und erst recht nicht beim XC8 Kontaktprobleme mit dem Oberrohr. Auch nicht wenn ich weit hin zum Lenker rutsche. Beides sind 2005er Modelle Grösse L, die mit den 2006ern von der Grösse her identisch sind.


----------



## drei_c (31. Januar 2006)

Tobiaz schrieb:
			
		

> Das Problem ist ja nicht der Vorbau sondern die Überstandshöhe!



Das Problem ist wohl weniger im Fahrbetrieb als beim "Hinstehen" zu spüren  
Wer also vor der Eisdiele mit dem Canyon zwischen den Beinen eine gute figur machen will sollte den kleineren Rahmen nehmen...


----------



## Tobiaz (31. Januar 2006)

Ich bin eigendlich kein Eisdielen Poser! 

Ein Enduro sollte meines Erachtens  ca.10cm Platz zu meinem besten Stück haben, wenn ich bei technisch anspruchsvollen Stelle schnell absteigen muss dann will ich nicht jedes Mal meine Klöten anschlagen. Also für mich sind die Canyon Rahmen nix!

Mfg


----------



## drei_c (31. Januar 2006)

Hi Tobiaz,
Deine Werte sind noch grenzwertiger als meine (180, 87).
Habe trotzdem ein ES in M bestellt. Kommt vss. diese oder anfang nächster Woche - werde dann gerne berichten wie es um die "Schrittfreiheit" steht und wie sich der (absichtlich) rel. klein gewählte Rahmen zu meinen Biomaßen verhält. Werde auch bez. Sattelstützenauszugslänge berichten.
Auch ich will ein wendiges Bike, das sich auch in den v. Dir angesprochenen technischen Sektionen (FR light) nicht träge wie ein Containerfrachter anfühlt und sich gut dirigieren und manövrieren lässt. Musst halt ggf. wirklich L nehmen, da bei Dir sonst die Sattelstütze im normalen Fahrbetrieb über Anschlag ist...

Gruss drei_c
P.S. für die Eisdiele hab ich das cannondale


----------



## schappi (1. Februar 2006)

Tobiaz schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin eigendlich kein Eisdielen Poser!
> 
> Ein Enduro sollte meines Erachtens  ca.10cm Platz zu meinem besten Stück haben, wenn ich bei technisch anspruchsvollen Stelle schnell absteigen muss dann will ich nicht jedes Mal meine Klöten anschlagen. Also für mich sind die Canyon Rahmen nix!
> 
> Mfg



Das ist doch ein Fahrrad und kein Laufrad.
Also ich habe bei 180cm 86 cm und ES6 keine Probleme gehabt.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## rumblefish (1. Februar 2006)

Tobiaz schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin eigendlich kein Eisdielen Poser!
> 
> Ein Enduro sollte meines Erachtens  ca.10cm Platz zu meinem besten Stück haben, wenn ich bei technisch anspruchsvollen Stelle schnell absteigen muss dann will ich nicht jedes Mal meine Klöten anschlagen. Also für mich sind die Canyon Rahmen nix!
> 
> Mfg



Aus Erfahrung kann ich Dir nur sagen das die Klöten bisher nahezu das einzige sind, was ich mir noch nicht angeschlagen habe.  Sollten vielleicht mal eine Umfrage starten, wer sich bei welcher SL an dem Oberrohr die ..............    

 Rumble


----------



## Bullet (17. November 2007)

ich hab das letzte Testbike vor ein auto geknallt. DESHALB


(Bezahlen musste ich es trotzdem KOMPLETT UND NEUPREIS !!!!)


----------



## FloImSchnee (17. November 2007)

Bullet schrieb:


> (Bezahlen musste ich es trotzdem KOMPLETT UND NEUPREIS !!!!)


Sofern du am Unfall schuld warst, ist das ja wohl logisch...


----------



## pfohlenrolle (17. November 2007)

Bullet schrieb:


> ich hab das letzte Testbike vor ein auto geknallt. DESHALB



 
Gut, das bisherige "Testgelände" (der Parkplatz hinter dem Showroom) ist fahrtechnisch auch echt hart


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christian_74 (19. November 2007)

Ein bisschen alt, das thread oder?


----------



## seinup (19. November 2007)

Tja, das würde ich sagen, ist halt das Risiko, das billig birgt. Und billig kann somit schnell zu Frust und teuer werden.

Beispiel? Die Geometrie laut deren Rechner müsste bei mir perfekt für das Bike meines Bekannten passen, ich bin bei ihm gesessen wie auf einem Kinderrad, viel zu klein. Wäre das mein Bike gewesen, hätte das geheißen:

Wochen lang warten auf ein Bike, das dann nicht passt, 11 Wochen versäumt, um vor Ort nach einem zu suchen, also geht die Rücksendeaktion los, Bike einpacken etc - und dann wieder auf Geld-zurück warten und das kann bekanntlich seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeehr lange dauern bei Versendern. Und so gehts dann halt ..... billig.


----------



## tom23" (19. November 2007)

er hat nicht nur den wieder ausgegraben, der Held.
Ich finde den Titel aber lustig


----------



## --hobo-- (19. November 2007)

Die Frage ist einfach nur dämlich....die Fragestellung aber sehr aktuell. 

Die Käufer wollen halt alles, billig, kostenlos aber nicht umsonst.


----------



## FloImSchnee (19. November 2007)

seinup schrieb:


> Beispiel? Die Geometrie laut deren Rechner müsste bei mir perfekt für das Bike meines Bekannten passen, ich bin bei ihm gesessen wie auf einem Kinderrad, viel zu klein. Wäre das mein Bike gewesen, hätte das geheißen:


Als generalisierende Aussage ist das Unsinn. Die Vorlieben bezügl. Sitzposition sind natürlich individuell  das PPS kann nur ein Anhaltspunkt sein.


----------



## tom23" (19. November 2007)

hier sind doch soo viele Leute aus allen möglichen Regionen, ich könnte bestimmt innerhalb eines Tages bei 5 Leuten eine kurze Probefahrt organisieren. Selbst ist der Mann. Ihr nutzt doch alle die Reichweitenvorteile des Internets jeden Tag...

Das wäre sogar mal ein Thread, der Sinn macht für alle nicht-Rheinländer:

"Probefahrt-Testsitzen" oder so.
hier können auch PMs eingesetzt werden.
Ich würde außer Alpha alle auf mein Bike lassen!-kurz und ohne Wurzeln etc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (19. November 2007)

schick mir mal bitte dein beik, tom. 
danke.

oder geht das auch mit nem abholauftrag?


----------



## hoeckle (19. November 2007)

tom23";4234641 schrieb:
			
		

> hier sind doch soo viele Leute aus allen möglichen Regionen, ich könnte bestimmt innerhalb eines Tages bei 5 Leuten eine kurze Probefahrt organisieren. Selbst ist der Mann. Ihr nutzt doch alle die Reichweitenvorteile des Internets jeden Tag...
> 
> Das wäre sogar mal ein Thread, der Sinn macht für alle nicht-Rheinländer:
> 
> ...


 
Das ist doch mal eine gute Idee... 

Wer lässt mich sein FRX fahren... Raum Innsbruck ???


Das kann ich aber nicht nachvollziehen! Wenn es mal umfällt, weil Du es schlecht angelehnt hast, muss es doch höhere G-Kräfte auf sich einwirken lassen, als wenn alpha es fährt. Also sichere Sache das...


----------



## tom23" (19. November 2007)

dubbel schrieb:


> schick mir mal bitte dein beik, tom.
> danke.
> 
> oder geht das auch mit nem abholauftrag?



wenn du mich besuchst, darfst du gerne probefahren, Dubbel.
Aber da ich weiß, dass du "eher was CC Lastiges" suchst, macht das wschl. wenig Sinn, oder?

Lieben Gruß,

Dein Tom


----------



## dubbel (19. November 2007)

bitte was such ich?


----------



## tom23" (19. November 2007)

Haddu nich dein Stereo verscherbelt, um was Flotteres zu kaufen?


----------



## dubbel (19. November 2007)

ja, stimmt, aber das is inzwischen wieder kaputt. 
ich halt mich in zukunft lieber von sowas fern.


----------



## tom23" (19. November 2007)

tja, wenn das stimmt, isses scheise.
Tut mir leid.
Leider kann man aus deinem Fotoalbum nicht ersehen, was jetzt deine persönlichen Bilder sind und welche nicht usw. Also keine Ahnung, welches Bike du inzwischen hast. Wenn du aber mal in Ingolstadt sein solltest, steht mein Angebot.
Auch die Münchner dürfen sich gerne mal draufhocken, da bin ich jede zweite Woche oder so.


----------



## dubbel (20. November 2007)

ich verlier selbst ständig den überblick.


----------

